# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  The truth why No Security Software is perfect.

## Ultima Weapon

The philosophy & the truth why no security product is perfect . :Wink: 

I used to criticize products a lot when they fail.  I used harsh words & complain a lot & to the point of bashing them until I realized my mistake.  
I look at myself & saw that I am also not perfect & realized the truth & realized that I may have judged them too harsly & regret it so I want to share it with all of you.

I now learn to respect all security vendors & believe that no product is perfect. All of these actually are good.

1)Firewall with HIPS
2)Antivirus
3)Antispyware
4)Anti mallware tools
5) Immediate Recovery Softwares like Virtualization, Sandbox & Lockdown.

Respect these all & love your favorite products for what they are, even if they show bugs, fails in detecting something, may have some flaws & shows some vulnerability.  All of these products were created by humans to do something good but we humans are not gods & sadly we are not perfect so our products & creations are also not perfect. All of us are not perfect, that why even if one of these fails it is okay, I now just make a silent report now.  Do not judge them too harsly because all of us also makes mistakes so if your products fails that only shows that it is human too. Remember that mallware makers are very good in what they do , always one step ahead of the security vendors & it will always be a classic cat & mouse game. There will be always no 100% detection or 100% no vulnerability. Antivirus tests also differ because of different samples & the truth is they really have no effect on a real world situation. Why? Becuase Mallwares are being created by mallware makers everyday & no tests is truly perfect & complete because it is impossible to have a complete library of mallware & also kindly remember that the mallware infecting your computer may not be used in the tests so I now consider it secondary information & it is best to do your own tests & not rely on these tests. So when it fails a test, Let us not say it suck, Let us just say it made a mistake & hope it can better in the future & needs improvement.

In conclusion, Products are like us, some are better in some areas of expertise & some are not. Some may stronger in detecting specified threats like the others, some dont.  Different & unique like us for example in language, culture, beliefs, habits or preference.
The power of human spirit is to keep improving & to learn from our mistakes, to have ambition & finally to become better & better person or product.

----------


## Sjoeii

sounds very logical, doesn't it ?

----------


## Ultima Weapon

It is.  Reminds me of an old song form the 80's
" Im only human ,Flesh & blood , A man born to make mistakes"  or in that case
"Im only a product, Bits & Bytes, Born to improve always." 

Also a newer song I lamponing
" Dont love your product for fun, Let it be the one dude, Love it for a reason, Let the reason be love"
I think boyzone is going to sue me!!!

I think I made a joke. hehehehe.

We all do make mistakes, But mistakes can be valuable if we learn from them. Applies to products too.

----------

